# sale Carbotech brake pads cupon code



## Ampdautosport (Jun 29, 2016)

Amp’Dautocport.com (http://ampdautosport.com/)is one of the Internet’s largest retailer of Carbotech Performance Brake Pads for street and track. Here you will find the most comprehensive collection of performance brake pads available online. We have over 40,000 different brake pads for your vehicles! Our goal is to provide the quietest, most rotor-friendly, and safest stopping brake pad on the market today. Not only will Carbotech Brakes outperform any other pad, but they’ll last much longer than the competition, and that’s something that’s hard to beat! We combine superior customer service, speedy delivery, and the highest quality pad on the street or track. We can also accommodate special orders for any of Carbotech compounds.





We offer a 5% Discount for all forum members please use promo code: GT500 at check out or feel free to email me at [email protected] or call me direct at 216-780-8824. Thank you for your time and I am looking forward to the opportunity to work with all of you.


----------

